

How to Land Your Kid in Therapy - wslh
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/07/how-to-land-your-kid-in-therapy/8555/4/

======
lgv
And alone with the counterpoint:

[http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2011/06/is_the_cult_of_self-e...](http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2011/06/is_the_cult_of_self-
esteem_rui.html)

